# Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??



## DerSchneider (23. August 2005)

Moinsen

Nächstes Jahr bin ich ja leider zu alt um bei den Jugendlichen mit zu fischen aber ich werde sie mitbetreuen :g 
Unser Verein tut nicht viel für die Jugend und ich weiß selber wie schwer es ist ohne Unterstützung dran zu bleiben, keiner meiner Familie angelt und der Jugendwart...na ja gut lassen wir das.
Die Truppe ist unmotiviert und vom Angeln her müssen wir Bezirks,-Landesverbands und Gemeinschaftsfischen wegen Personenmangel wohl ausfallen lassen :c 

ES MUSS SICH WAS ÄNDERN!!!

meine ersten Gedanken
1.Teilnahme am sehr beliebten Forellenangeln nur für die die schon drei mal beim normalen Fischen waren.
2.Schnuppertag für Außenstehende.
3.Nur noch drei "Wettfischen" alle anderen Termiene dienen dem Austausch.

Na ja gibt noch par Sachen aber mich würd es interessieren was ihr machen würdet oder was die Jugend hier an Board an einer Jugendgruppe sehr gefallen würde.


----------



## dorschhai (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hallo,
ich stehe ungefähr vor dem selben Problem wie du. Unser Jugendwart hat kaum Zeit, der Betreuer unserer Jugendgruppe ist ein Säufer und angelt die ganze Zeit nur auf Hecht, nur wenn man ihn die ganze Zeit nervt, bemüht er sich mal auf und hilft den Kiddys ein bisschen. Naja schade eigentlich. In unserer Truppe sind knapp 20 Kids. Das einzigste was der Jugendwart macht, ist 3 mal im Jahr ein Wettfischen zu organisieren. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen den Jugendwart, er hat nur wegen Job wenig Zeit, deshalb bin ich mit MetalMen auch immer bei der Jugendgruppe, wir helfen halt den kleinen. Momentan stehen wir aber auch vor dem Problem, wie wir die müde Truppe wieder aufwecken können. Wir dachten da z.B. an Kurse jeden Freitag, in denen grundlegendes Angelwissen vermittelt wird, auch auf Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung. Natürlich an der frischen Luft.


----------



## Bison (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsem "Fischverwerttag"?!

Meine jetzt gemeinsames zubereiten der Fische oder sogar gemeinsames räuchern... 
(Nach dem Angeln dann halt...)


----------



## dorschhai (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Das wär allerdings was. Nur woher nehmen wir die Fische??? Momentan beißt eher wenig.


----------



## Alleskönner (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Nur woher nehmen wir die Fische??? Momentan beißt eher wenig.


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Fische müssen dafür schon da sein:m


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

wenn ihr schöne Gewässer da habt wo evtl Zelten erlaubt ist, würd ich ab und an ein schönes Nachtangeln organisieren ....
entweder ne Gulachkanone - oder nen großen Schwenkgrill, oder nen Lagerfeuer oder sowas ähnliches .... 
des weiteren halt vielleicht auch mal Kontakt zu andern Jugendgruppen in der Nähe aufnehmen ... man muß ja auch nicht immer Angeln :m  
Ist halt alles eine Zeitfrage ... wer beruflich schwer eingespannt ist findet die halt schlecht ....
vielleicht mal ne Kuttertour organisieren ? wäre doch auch was wenn ein paar mal mit auf die See rausfahren wollen ;-)


----------



## dorschhai (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Wir wollten dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien mit 2 befreundeten Vereinen in der Gegend ein Angelwochenende veranstalten. Musste aber leider ausfallen da die Rückmeldung zu gering war :c


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hallo


Das mit dem Jugendnachtangeln fand ich auch immer ne tolle Sache, wann gibts da schon mal die Gelegenheit zu?
Was die Jugendlichen demotiviert ist anhaltender Misserfolg. Zeig ihnen, wie man richtig auf Rotauge und Co angelt, dann stellt sich der Erfolg schnell ein und zack, sitzen die Leute wieder am Wasser. Das Problem ist, das sich jemand dazu die Zeit nehmen muss...

Gruß


----------



## DerSchneider (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Das mit dem Zelten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, werden wir auch wohl mal machen.
Wenn wir 20 aktive kids hätten wär ich froh beim Angeln erscheinen meißt nur sechs leutz, das BreamTeam zwei Freunde und ich und so ca. drei kids.
Mein bzw. unser Problem ist also einmal das die Kids kein Bock haben, dass meine beiden Freunde nächstes Jahr niergends antreten können und das uns allgemein Leute fehlen :c


----------



## DerSchneider (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

der Misserfolg ist ein wichtiger Punkt, daher nächstes Jahr weniger Vereins"Wettfischen" und mehr Vereins-Gemeinschaftsfischen mit mehr Austausch untereinander


----------



## ElfeIris (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hallo!
Mein Mann ist Jugendwart und wir auch die Beteiligung unserer Jungs ist oft gering. Die Mädchen sind übrigens prozentual immer sehr gut vertreten.
Veranstaltungen, die immer gerne besucht werden sind:
Fischen im Gewässer befreundeter Angelvereine
Bleigießen
Montage v. Stahlvorfächern
und man höre und Staune die Vorführung des Roten Kreuzes über Erste Hilfe!
Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen und falls ihr ein paar Ideen habt, freue ich mich auch!
Iris


----------



## dorschhai (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Naja unsere Jugendtruppe hat zwar 20 Mitglieder aber wie viele sind davon aktiv? Die Hälfte vielleicht. Und Mädchen - Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Sveni90 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Bei mir sind es 3 mitglieder da nur ich komme sitz ich alleine da und gewinne immer.
neulich war ein jugendcamp bei uns am gewaässer das war ganz ok (25 leute)


----------



## arno (23. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Moin!
Unser Sohn hatte letztens Pokalangeln .
Da waren bei echtem Sauwetter, 8 Kiddis da!
Hut ab, hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet!

Die Idee mit dem Roten Kreuz finde ich echt klasse, das werde ich bei uns mal empfehlen!


----------



## carp2000 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hi @ all,

das Problem ist auch in unserem Verein nicht unbekannt. Natürlich stellt sich auch hier die Frage, warum das so ist. Und wenn man sich dann mal mit den 'Erwachsenen' des Vereins unterhält, stellt man schnell fest, dass sie fest der Überzeugung sind zu wissen, was den Jugendlichen Spaß macht. Fragt man dann jedoch die Jugendlichen, dann zeigt sich, dass die ganz andere Vorstellungen von dem haben, was ihnen Spaß macht.

Natürlich ist mir auch klar, dass es heutzutage weitaus schwieriger ist, Jugendliche zum Angeln zu motivieren, als das noch zu meiner Jugendzeit war. Ob das nun an Computerspielen, Internet, Wertewandel oder sonst wo dran hängt, weiß ich nicht. Ist letztlich auch egal. Fakt ist, dass bei den meisten Jugendlichen Angeln heute nicht mehr den Stellenwert einnimmt, wie früher.
Und das sollte man als Jugendwart erst einmal so hinnehmen, sonst wird man früher oder später wirklich verzweifeln.

Und dann sollte man versuchen rauszubekommen, was den Jugendlichen Angeln wirklich bedeutet und was sie motivieren könnte bzw. was sie davon abhält, mehr zu angeln. Und dabei sollte man ganz unvoreingenommen vorgehen, d.h. nicht irgendetwas vorschlagen und auf Reaktionen hoffen. Im Zweifel fühlen sie sich dann noch zu etwas gedrängt, was sie gar nicht wollen und sagen trotzdem 'Ja'. Das geht dann natürlich in die Hose.

Ich würde zuerst mit jedem Jugendlichen einzeln sprechen und ihn Fragen, was ihm am Angeln Spaß macht, was er gerne mal fangen würde, was für ihn Erfolgserlebnisse waren, was ihn am Angeln und evtl. auch am Verein nervt usw. Das ganze natürlich in einer lockeren Atmosphäre, soll ja kein Verhör sein!

Wenn man dann die Wünsche seiner Jugendlichen zusammen hat, lassen sich viele Ideen finden, die das Angeln für die Jugendlichen interessanter machen. Und das kann man dann auch in einer größeren Runde besprechen.
Natürlich wird es immer ein paar geben, denen man es nie Recht machen kann, aber auf die kommt es nicht an! Für die meisten jedoch wird Angeln eine höhere Bedeutung bekommen!

Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## DerSchneider (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Vielen Dank an alle für die guten Vorschläge |wavey: 

@carp2000
die Gespräche laufen schon seid längerem, obwohl ich noch in ihrer Gruppe bin und sie zeigen erste Erfolge.
Habe herausgefunden wo die Jungs angeln wollen, hingefahren und riesen Beteiligung.
Was ich noch berichten wollte ist das es eine Veranstaltung gab wo alle (ca.20) da waren, ich dachte echt was geht jetzt denn ab, beim Arbeitstag, an dem die Jugend nicht teilnehmen muss, haben wir unser Hauptgewässer hergerichtet und es waren ALLE da.Dies zeigte mir das es um Natur erleben geht und das man den "Erfolgsdruck" der anderen Veranstaltungen mindern sollte.


----------



## Angler77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hallo ! |bla:  


Also ich bin zwar net der jugenleiter (noch nicht) ! 
Aber ich bin ausgebildeter  Jugendleiter da ich ehrenamtlich in der kirche mit kindern arbeite d.h ich fahr mit zu freizeiten usw. mit. 

Also in unseren angelverein sind glaub locker 60 Jugendliche.
Wir angeln so 12 mal zusammen im jahr fahren einmal zum forellenteich und 1mal basteln wir angelsachen wie spinner und so weiter.  
Bei unseren Angeln bekommt mindestens der erste immer ein preis entweder ein pokal oder angelsachen. 
Zum schluss ist eine verlosung von angel sachen wo jder noch was bekommt ! Also es ist immer ne Rolle und eine rute da bei so als hauptpreis. 

Bei uns gibt es beim angeln immer was zu essen aumsonst ! ! !
Beim karpfen angeln sogar frühstück und mittag uch maden und futter gibt es um sonst ach so die verlosung ist auch um sonst. 

Mein jugendleiter (wir haben 3 ) Der hauptleiter macht das auch sau gut ist ja auch ausgebildet. (grins)

Ich finde wenn ihr jugendleiter werden wollt oder es seid macht ruhig ml ein lehrgang/ausbildung die dauert so eine woche ich helfe euch auch gerne mit aderessen weiter. Und meist zahlt auch der verein was dazu !  

Es ligt oft an den jugendleiter wie die truppe ist. Schon das verhalten hat viel zu sagen. 

Angler88


----------



## dorschhai (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Kostet das bei euch Teilnahmegebühr? Wir müssen welche kassieren, sonst wäre das ganze mit Preisen und Essen nicht finanzierbar.


----------



## Fischlifänger (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hai  |wavey:  |wavey: , 

 die Jugendlichen mal nach ihren Wünschen und Vorschlägen fragen . 

 Denen machts gleich mehr Spass wenn sie bei der Planung mit einbezogen werden  #6  #6 . 

 Bei uns kam jetzt der Vorschlag mal Boillies selber zu machen . 

 Und fürs Nachtangeln , sind die Kiddies normal immer zu haben    .


----------



## Welsmaus (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Hi

die Probleme scheinen wohl überall gleich zu sein. Erstmalig haben wir dieses Jahr ein momatliches Jugendangeln mit Betreuung angeboten. Leider ist die Beteiligung unserer 25 Jungangler recht spärlich.
Unser Verein (www.asv-dalbke.de) hatte im Juli ein Jugendangeln an einem fremden Gewässer (Hücker Moor). Leider hatten sich dazu auch nur 3 Jugendliche gemeldet. 
Es war aber ein super Angelwochenende mit guten Fängen und nicht nur die Kits waren sehr zufrieden. 
Einen Bericht davon gibt es hier: Jugendangeln am Hücker Moor . 
Als die anderen hörten, wieviel Spaß sie hatten, haben sich fast alle (!) zum nächsten Jugendangeln (Karpfenangeln mit dem Profi) angemeldet. 
Leider wurden dabei wenig Fische gefangen, aber die Tipps und Informationen des Karpfenprofis waren sehr gefragt. 
Die Idee, die Jugendlichen einmal selbst zu fragen, was sie gerne hätten, klingt sehr gut. Ich werde dieses Thema einmal ins Forum reinsetzen.

Gruß

Uschi


----------



## DerSchneider (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet das bei euch Teilnahmegebühr? Wir müssen welche kassieren, sonst wäre das ganze mit Preisen und Essen nicht finanzierbar.



Also bei uns gibt es auch Preise und Pokale, sie sind im Jahresbeitrag enthalten.Verlosung können wir uns bei einem Jahresbeitrag von 20€ auch nicht leisten, essen gibt es manchmal


----------



## René1964 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Generell ist es ja so, daß gemeinsame Erlebnisse mehr zusammenschweißen, als Veranstaltungen mit Wettbewerbscharakter. Ich würde das mit den Preisen und Pokalen ganz weglassen. Dann schon lieber für jeden eine Teilnehmerurkunde, die sich die Kids gerne übers Bett hängen. Das gesparte Geld könnte man z.B. in gemeinsame Ausflüge, Essen u.ä. investieren. Das gemeinsame Zubereiten der gefangenen Fische halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee. Es gibt ja einige Rezepte die sich am Lagerfeuer umsetzen lassen. Bisschen Stockbrot dazu nicht vergessen  

Auch Nachtangeln ist sicher ein tolles Erlebnis. Hier aber unbedingt für ausreichend Aufsichtspersonal sorgen.

Ausflüge könnten z.B. sein: Aquarium im Zoo, Fischzucht, Kuttertour, Aalräucherei. 

Habt Ihr jemand im Verein, der sich in der Natur gut auskennt? Der könnte den Kids am Wasser allerhand über Flora und Fauna erzählen.

Zwischendurch könnt Ihr mit der ganzen Ratz ja auch mal z.B. ins Fussballstadion gehen.


----------



## Angler77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

@ Dorschhai 

Also wir zahlen nichts extra. 

@ Rene 

Deien Frage habt ihr ein der sich in der Natur auskennt.. 
Also denn hat jeder und zwar der gewässerwart. 

Und wenn es keine pokale gibt da gibt es kein grund gerade dan zu kommen dan kaönnen sich die jugendlichen auch so verabreden ! 
Sie wollen ein wettkapf mit vielen !

Angler88


----------



## arno (24. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Moin!
Ich glaube auch nicht , das die Kiddis unbedingt einen Wettkampf wollen!
Wenn da mal einige Kiddis dabei waren und nichts gefangen haben, werden die nicht mit überschäumender Lust wieder zum nächsten Wettkampf erscheinen!
Zumal in unseren Verein meist immer die selben die ersten Plätze belegen!
Und zu den Gemeinschaftsangeln sind sowieso immer die bescheidensten Gewässerabschnitte ausgesucht!


----------



## Angler77 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Also was bei euch los ist weiß ich auch net ! 

Wir jugendlichen angeln so privat zusammen und freuen uns dann doch aufs fischen wobei es eine wertung gibt und es preise gibt !
Also mir kann man net sagen das sie net so was wollen!
Und wenn immer die gleichen gewinnen da sollte man als jugendwart mal af problem suche gehen und es gibt immer ne lösung ! 

Angler88


----------



## arno (25. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn immer die gleichen gewinnen da sollte man als jugendwart mal af problem suche gehen und es gibt immer ne lösung !
> 
> Angler88



Ich hoffe er liest das!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn immer die gleichen gewinnen da sollte man als jugendwart mal af problem suche gehen und es gibt immer ne lösung !
> Angler88



War bei mir in der Jugendgruppe genauso . Gab fast nur Wettangeln und meistens haben ich und ein weiterer Jugendlicher gewonnen weil wir beide deutlich älter waren als die anderen , also auch besseres gerät und mehr Erfahrung hatten . Wir beide haben allerdings meistens auf die preise verzichtet. Außerdem haben ich und unser jugendwart versucht den andern so gut wie möglich zu helfen , aber das ändert meist trotzdem nix dran das immer die gleichen gewinnen ...

Wettangeln mit Preisen in Jugendgruppen finde ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so doll . Das führt meistens dazu das sich einige darauf spezialisieren das sie wat weiß ich wieviel Weißfisch abschlagen nur um in der Wertung vorne zu liegen ... Und hinterher enden die als Hühnerfutter ...

Wenn würde ich höchstens einen preis für den größten Fisch geben ...
Und Angelgerät nicht als Preise an die verschenken die onehin schon gut ausgerüstet sind , sondern lieber den Jugendlichen geben die selbst keine so tolle Ausrüstung haben ...
( Hatten bei uns beim Aalangeln z.B. öfter das problem das einige  nur 2 ruten hatten anstatt der erlaubten 3 . Die waren natürlich im nachteil ...)


----------



## Rumpelrudi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Unsere Jugendgruppe beklagt sich nicht. Eher der Jugendleiter.
Die Jugendgruppe konnte immer ohne Einmischung der Senioren sich selber demokratisch organisieren.
Alle Aktionen werden von gewählten Jugendausschüssen geleitet. Der Jugendleiter greift nur bei der Umsetzung der geplanten Aktionen ein.
Mittlerweile ist die Jugendgruppe 170 Kids stark und trotzdem reicht ein Leiter und ein gewählter 18jähriger Stellvertreter aus der Jugend aus.
Bei Aktionen wird der Jugendleiter selbstverständlich von den Senioren im Verein unterstützt. Sei es bei der Beaufsichtigung bei den Nachtangeln, Wochenendangeln, Raubfischangeln, bis zur gemeinsamen Busfahrt zum Brandungsangeln. Räuchertage, Filetiertage, Systembasteln usw.
Mittlerweile hat die Jugendgruppe eine Gewässerpatenschaft von der Stadt übernommen. Angeln für Senioren verboten !!!
Desweiteren stellt die Jugend den aktivsten Part bei den Casting-Übungstagen und auch Casting-Meisterschaften. Casting ist tatsächlich beliebter als Vergleichsangeln. Zumindest hier.
Übrigens gibt es ein internes Punktwertungssystem für alle, die an Treffen teilnehmen. Ein Sponsor (Ex-Jugendwart) läßt sich am Ende des Jahres nicht lumpen.


----------



## arno (26. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Jugendgruppe beklagt sich nicht. Eher der Jugendleiter.
> Die Jugendgruppe konnte immer ohne Einmischung der Senioren sich selber demokratisch organisieren.
> Alle Aktionen werden von gewählten Jugendausschüssen geleitet. Der Jugendleiter greift nur bei der Umsetzung der geplanten Aktionen ein.
> Mittlerweile ist die Jugendgruppe 170 Kids stark und trotzdem reicht ein Leiter und ein gewählter 18jähriger Stellvertreter aus der Jugend aus.
> ...



Das hört sich nach einen richtig guten Verein an!
Warscheinlich wird da mehr auf Freunde gemacht als auf Kollegen!
Da sollten sich so manche ne Scheibe von abschneiden!


----------



## Karpfenfischer (26. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				Fischlifänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hai |wavey: |wavey: ,
> 
> die Jugendlichen mal nach ihren Wünschen und Vorschlägen fragen .
> 
> ...


 
besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können! Fragt die Jungangler und sie werden ihre wünsche schon äußeren


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Jugendgruppe beklagt sich nicht. Eher der Jugendleiter.
> Die Jugendgruppe konnte immer ohne Einmischung der Senioren sich selber demokratisch organisieren.
> Alle Aktionen werden von gewählten Jugendausschüssen geleitet. Der Jugendleiter greift nur bei der Umsetzung der geplanten Aktionen ein.
> Mittlerweile ist die Jugendgruppe 170 Kids stark und trotzdem reicht ein Leiter und ein gewählter 18jähriger Stellvertreter aus der Jugend aus.
> ...


Hallo Rumpelrudi,
in welchem Verein bist Du? Ist es etwa der Fischereiverein Minden?
Wenn ja kann ich es kaum glauben! Bin da ja selbst Mitglied aber die Informationen kommen halt sehr spärlich hier bis nach Oerlinghausen.
Hat der Verein inzwischen eine Homepage, auf der man sich informieren kann?

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Jep, Achim
Die Homepage ist zwar reserviert, aber noch nicht mit Leben erfüllt.

Zu uns dringt auch kaum etwas aus der Jugendgruppe. Die drehen ihr eigenes Ding und das bewährt sich. Wir staunen selber über manche Ideen. Da können wir Senioren glatt neidisch werden.
Hast Du denn nicht das Mitteilungsheft vom Verein ? Ich schaue mal rein :

Ich hab gelogen !!  Es sind über 200 jugendliche Mitglieder.
Veranstaltungskalender
Arbeitseinsatz am Patengewässer 9.3., Anangeln mit den Senioren 12.3.
Ostereierangeln                       19.3., Casting Übungstreffen         4.4.
Bleigießen                                9.4., Casting Übungstreffen         3.5.
Nachtangeln Vogt Teich             7.5., Aalangeln                         29.5.
Casting Übungstreffen                7.6., Nachtangeln Vereinssee     17.6.
Nachtangeln Lüssen(Weser)       25.6., Casting Übungstreffen         5.7.
Zwei Tage Angeln                    15.7., Casting Übungstreffen         2.8.
Kanalangeln                            27.8., Casting Übungstreffen         6.9.
Königsangeln                           17.9., Casting Vereinsmeisterschaft18.9.
Raubfischangeln                       1.10., Abangeln                        29.10
Filmabend                               3.12., Weihnachtsfeier               10.12.
Natürlich noch Herbst- und Jahreshauptversammlungen
Grundsatz: Der Terminplan wird von den Jugendlichen mit dem Jugendleiter zusammengestellt. In dieser Hackordnung|supergri. Außerdem wird geselliges Beisammensein bei allen dem Verein angehörenden Jugendanglern groß geschrieben und von den Senioren unterstützt.
Unser Jugendleiter wird voll ausgelastet#6


----------



## Angler77 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Ich weiß ne genau wer aber einer sagte: Angelsachen würde ich sowie so nicht als preis nehmen ....... 
Falls das auf mich gelengt war angle ruten und co. gibt es nicht als ein preis beim wettkapf sondern bei einer extra verlosung nach dem angel o das jeder was bekommt so kan der letzte wieder der erste sein .......... 
Es gibt nur bei vereinsangeln mehrer poale bei unseren jugendangeln nur für den ersten obwohl das ändert sich auch gerade so da es evtl doch angelsahen gibt aber ent rutrn sondern beim karpfen angeln sachen zum karpfenangeln ............. 

Also da viele mein wettkapf angeln ist nnicht gut? bei uns geth es aber supi ! 
s geht auch net jeden darum das er erster ist ! 

Aber ich hoffe das du deine gruppe schön in schwung bringst!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe,wie bring ich meine Truppe in schwung??*

Nein, Fabian, so war das nicht gemeint.
Jeder Angler spezialisiert sich im Laufe seiner "Karriere". Wir haben in der Jugendgruppe auch immer Spezis im schnellen Fangen von vielen Fischen gehabt. Es ist für die anderen ein Ansporn, in die Top five einzudringen und der nachfolgende Frust ist bald verflogen. Wer nicht wagt kann auch nicht gewinnen. Du hättest auch keine Chance, wenn jemand drei sechspfündige Klodeckel zur Wertung bringt. Und da liegt das Problem.
Der Jugendleiter sollte die Strecke danach auswählen, dass jeder die Chance hat, einen richtig großen Fisch zu fangen. Dann liegt es an jedem selbst.
Ich hatte damals in der Jugendgruppe auch einen Teilnehmer an dt. Meisterschaften. Der nahm auch nur das an Preisen mit, was er tatsächlich brauchte, und wenn es nur ein Hakenlöser war. Einmal hätten wir ihn fast geschlagen. Achim kennt den, glaube ich. Manfred Johnke, jetzt Herford.
Null Fang fünf Minuten vor Ende des Angelns. Dann hatte er doch noch einen Biss und drillte an 8er Vorfach und Kopfrute einen Karpfen von 11 Pfund aus dem Wasser. Die halbe Stunde haben alle gern gewartet, denn den Sieg hatte er sich redlich verdient. Da kommt kein Neid auf.


----------

